# Game 25: San Antonio Spurs @ Milwaukee Bucks



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* December 20th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*
*San Antonio Spurs (19-5)* @ *Milwaukee Bucks (13-9)*  


*Previous Meetings:*

N/A

*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (20.1 PPG - 6.1 APG - 4.0 RPG)
SG - Michael Finley (10.9 PPG - 3.7 RPG - 1.6 APG)
SF - Bruce Bowen (8.1 PPG - 3.8 RPG - 1.5 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (20.3 PPG - 12.2 RPG - 2.5 BLK)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.6 PPG - 4.3 RPG - 1.2 BPG)

*Reserves:*

PG - Nick Van Exel (5.7 PPG - 1.9 APG - 1.8 RPG)
F/C - Robert Horry (5.4 PPG - 3.9 RPG)
G/F - Brent Barry (4.6 PPG - 2.1 RPG - 1.3 APG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (4.5 PPG - 3.4 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (2.3 PPG - 1.1 APG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (1.9 PPG - 2.2 RPG)
F/C - Sean Marks (1.0 PPG - 1.3 RPG)
*SG - Manu Ginobili (15.2 PPG - 4.6 RPG - 3.0 APG)

*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - T.J. Ford (13.4 PPG - 7.1 APG - 4.3 RPG) 
SG - Maurice Williams (14.4 PPG - 3.9 APG - 2.6 RPG) 
SF - Michael Redd (24.9 PPG - 4.2 RPG - 2.6 APG)
PF - Andrew Bogut (8.1 PPG - 7.1 RPG - 2.2 APG)
C - Jamaal Magloire (9.1 PPG - 10.3 RPG - 1.3 BLK)

*Reserves:*

F - Toni Kukoc (5.5 PPG - 2.2 RPG)
C - Dan Gadzuric (5.4 PPG - 3.8 RPG)
G/F - Jiri Welsch (4.5 PPG - 2.1 RPG)
G - Charlie Bell (4.2 PPG - 1.9 RPG)
G - Reece Gaines (1.8 PPG - 0.0 RPG)
C - Ervin Johnson (0.4 PPG - 1.6 RPG)
G - Jermaine Jackson (0.0 PPG - 1.0 RPG)
*SF - Bobby Simmons (12.3 PPG - 5.3 RPG - 2.2 APG)


Milwaukee is a strong team on the boards, and are a very good three point shooting team. They like to play at a faster pace, but I think if the game is slowed down the Spurs can win it comfortably. That's probably not going to happen though, and it's going to be another struggle for the Spurs. I can see us winning this game, but I'm not going to predict it. 

Prediction: Bucks 97, Spurs 93


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ThE ROC SoIlD PlAn To BEaT The Bucks

get on the glass- this games gonna be won by the glass so we must get as many rebounds as we can

force tos- we have been doing a bad job of this as of late and were supposed to be the best in the nba at doing this. lets make them turn over the ball 18 times

free throws- weve been doing so horrible in this catagory and it seems like when duncans hittin them every one is. if the game goes close were gonna need to make them earliyer and in the 4th

key player-duncan

spurs 101
bucks 91

Go spurs Go 20-5


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Bucks fan here and you'll have the victory (may not even need to play). We are good on rebounds, however our shooting % is lacking. We did get beat Saturday night by the Jazz and shouldn't have lost if we had played decent basketball. We were a little sluggish to say the least. Even with the rest though, I don't see us winning...........can only hope we compete with you guys.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Bucks are a dangerous team and if we sleep on them, they'll kick us in the ***. However, I don't think we'll lose two in a row. Pop will have this team extremely focused and disciplined after their lackluster effort against the lowly Hornets. I think Timmy steps up with a big game(bigger than usual), but this needs to be a team effort b/c Milwaukee is by no means a push-over. Bowen needs to play some killer defense on Redd. Likewise with Parker on TJ. Parker needs to make TJ play defense so that he can't exert all his energies on the offensive side of the ball. Tonight, Parker needs to attack constantly. We also need good defense out of Rasho/Mohammed. They'll draw the task of guarding probably Bogut and we don't want him to have a big game. 

Prediction:
Spurs 93
Bucks 87


----------



## spurs_2108 (Dec 13, 2005)

I think we will pull it off.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

right now were up 48 to 36 and a the ref seems to be doing well. we seem to be better at crashin the boards right now. our defense though is lacking some smarts and energy.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our passing and offenseive flow seems to be horrible now


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is just horrible, we should be up by 15


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im not beileving this we suck


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we finally take back the lead sheeesh, can we play with some smarts. i think thats what were lacking as of late


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

OT with the bucks..... :dead:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Spurs need Manu! Game would've been over.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bogut???!!!! You have got to be kidding me! What is going on with the Spurs?!! Is it Tim's hair?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

**** **** Mother****ing **** **** That Gay *** **** ****

**** Bogut


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Bogut will probably fill in for Mehmet Okurs role from last year :/


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

right now spurs are playing avarge, so as far as im concernd there just like a pacers or a cavs, now that were gonna loose tomrow then play pistons on sunday... fun


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

We need Emanuel.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We stink right now. No offense to the Hornets and Bucks, but the Spurs should still be able to win these games with or without Manu. 


The thing is, the Spurs actually did well in the two areas I've griped about (free throw shooting and TO's) but still lost tonight. I only got to watch spare moments of this game, mostly in the last minutes of regulation, and from what I saw it still didn't look like a team playing with motivation. We play the Knicks tomorrow, and even though their record stinks, we could end up losing that game as well, and then we have the Pistons and Pacers coming up, so things aren't looking very good for us right now. I said it was only a matter of time before we start losing these games playing unmotivated, and now we are experiencing it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We stink right now. No offense to the Hornets and Bucks, but the Spurs should still be able to win these games with or without Manu.
> 
> 
> The thing is, the Spurs actually did well in the two areas I've griped about (free throw shooting and TO's) but still lost tonight. I only got to watch spare moments of this game, mostly in the last minutes of regulation, and from what I saw it still didn't look like a team playing with motivation. We play the Knicks tomorrow, and even though their record stinks, we could end up losing that game as well, and then we have the Pistons and Pacers coming up, so things aren't looking very good for us right now. I said it was only a matter of time before we start losing these games playing unmotivated, and now we are experiencing it.


you actually got a prediction right lol but just cause you said we will loose the next three ima tell you were gonna win the next 3


----------



## spurs_2108 (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm not worried. We will win tonight and break that back-to-back game curse...


----------

